
Tucker Carlson claims New York Times wants to expose where he lives - s9w
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/tucker-carlson-claims-new-york-times-wants-to-injure-his-family-by-exposing-where-he-lives-081233835.html
======
s9w
While I'm sure this will be buried instantly, this is in its core the exact
same story as with the SSC guy.

